# Is it possible???



## KissesBacci (Feb 6, 2013)

*To teach a young dog *2 year old* new tricks, without the help of a trainer? And if so, how long do you guys think it would take? Is it even worth trying on my own, or should I hire a trainer? *

*Bacci already knew "sit" when I got him, but that is all he knows. I want him to know how to give a high five and cute tricks like that.*

*Also, when we play fetch, he fetches the object but never brings it back. How do I get him to bring it to me??? :blink:*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

With lots of positive reinforcement and treats, it's not too difficult depending on what you're trying to get them to do. Every once in a while I try to teach them something new - Tessa gets it right away while Sweetness says "mom, you know I get by on my looks!"


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

If you google dog tricks online you should find some good videos. I found this one guy I really enjoyed watching Tab 289 he makes it look so easy. If Bacci is treat driven it will make it a lot easier.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Of course! Just be patient and persistent for short periods of time. If you teach them tricks that go along with things they already like to do, it helps too. Good luck : )


----------



## KissesBacci (Feb 6, 2013)

*Thanks for the tips guys! But here is the problem... Bacci eats dry dog food mixed in with boiled chicken breast. I had to start doing that because without adding the chicken, he would go for 3-4 days without eating. He just REFUSES to eat plain dog food. I know usually a healthy dog will not starve himself, but here we have a stubborn case hehe...*

*Anyway, the point I'm trying to make is that he already eats chicken for dinner, and anything else he's really not crazy about. For the most part, he'll smell whatever it is I'm trying to give him and nibble on it a little and drop it. He's not one of those dogs that goes crazy for food. I brought him to my mom's house yesterday and she tried to give him little pieces of a hot dog (my mom just LOVES feeding animals) and he smelled it, put it in his mouth and then dropped it and walked away!!!*

*So all in all, no- he is not treat driven. What can I do in that case? :blink:*


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Try saving some of his dinner for tricks. My dogs have to work for their food by playing ball. You can do it there is lots of ideas on the Internet.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Before Boomer would go to obedience class they told us to bring him hungry. Maybe you could use the chicken for treats on the days you do training and not add it to his kibble. I've heard some dogs are more play driven so you could offer a special toy.
Have you tried cheese, steak, bacon, only offer a teeny tiny piece for treats. Try a beginner obedience class they may have more suggestions.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

KissesBacci said:


> *To teach a young dog *2 year old* new tricks, without the help of a trainer? And if so, how long do you guys think it would take? Is it even worth trying on my own, or should I hire a trainer? *
> 
> *Bacci already knew "sit" when I got him, but that is all he knows. I want him to know how to give a high five and cute tricks like that.*
> 
> *Also, when we play fetch, he fetches the object but never brings it back. How do I get him to bring it to me??? :blink:*



I don't know, but what a cutie patootie! And your post was a great hook. I had to read it.:chili:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Well Iam sure going to watch this post--iam just getting to the trick trainng part. so i hope to learn lots on this good post. nickee*:goodpost:*

*I Just Caught Yogi with a stink bug-trying to get it--see it on the floor?*


----------



## KissesBacci (Feb 6, 2013)

*Thanks for the suggestions you guys! That might actually be a good idea, to keep him hungry before training. I will try that!*

*As far as cheese, bacon, steak etc... Nope, if hes not hungry, he wont even chew it. He'll smell it, put it in his mouth and then drop it and walk away. What a weird dog!!!! lol... My experience with dogs was always that it didnt matter whether or not they were hungry, if human food was there they would eat it no questions asked! But thats a good point, I really didnt think of keeping him hungry before training. *

*I'll also look up some videos on youtube. Besides the ones that were already mentioned, do you guys have any personal favorites?*

*Again thank you all for your responses!*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I've taught Mia how turn in a circle on her hind legs for a treat. Now she does it when she wants a treat because she knows how cute she looks. I'm trying to teach her high five too, and sometimes she does and sometimes she doesn't..she has connected it yet to a treat. She does fetch maybe three times and then she just looks at me like "I bought it to you and threw it again...you go get it".*


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

I did obedience classes with Harley and she is about 7 years old. Yes, it can be done. 

Okay, she never responds to the 'heel' command. Or 'down' or 'place'. 

Harley does not eat when she is nervous and like Bacci, can go for more than a day without eating. It still makes me nervous. She would not eat the crunchy treats or the peanut butter the trainers had for the dogs even after 24 hours of not eating. I used chicken, bits of scrambled egg, cooked ground beef for fresh treats and "My Little Wolf" brand commercial treats. One of the trainers suggested cat treats because they are smellier. Have you tried commercial treats with Bacci?

I wish I had known during training that Harley *loves* banana bread. I would have used that for motivation. Maybe Bacci has a motivational food you have yet to discover!


----------



## Miyuuki (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes it's possible. I taught my dog Mocha to play dead at 6 years old. He knew how to do it without any problems in just 4 days of training. He can now play dead on command when i say "bang" and pretend to shoot him with my fingers. You must be persistent, train him/her everyday (best 3-4 times a day) and praise your fluff when he/she gets it right. Good luck!


----------



## KissesBacci (Feb 6, 2013)

ThatBrunette said:


> I did obedience classes with Harley and she is about 7 years old. Yes, it can be done.
> 
> Okay, she never responds to the 'heel' command. Or 'down' or 'place'.
> 
> ...


I have tried some commercial treats, but not cat treats. Maybe I should try that!And perhaps you are right... maybe I need to explore my options and see which food is Bacci's motivational food. 



And Miyuu, how did you teach your baby to play dead? Like what steps did you take, what exactly did you do???


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

Possible? Yes, it's possible. The dogs are the easy part. The owners are another story. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I know this thread is a bit older, but I just stumbled on it tonight. I am a huge fan of teaching dogs at all stages of life. My first Maltese was 10 years old and the love of my life when I attended my first Maltese Specialty. I had never done more than some basic things with him at home (sit, down, roll over). But when I went and saw the obedience at nationals I thought, I want to do that with my Cloud. I took him to class and we ended up earning his CD title when he was 12 years old. 

I have to say, for sure you can do some easy tricks at home and I imagine your dog will love it (grab a clicker and charge it and be ready to have fun). There are some great videos on YouTube for clicker training. 

But if you are like me, I find that classes really help keep me motivated and make me do my homework. At the moment my schedule is crazy with classes. I have Cadie in Advanced Rally, CherryB in Novice Rally, Cadeau in Nosework and Cherish still goes to conformation classes. (Poor Cacia needs a class of her own soon too, to round out the list).


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

You can teach a dog of any age, new tricks. Right now I'm using redbarn rolls for treats, they are easy to cut up into tiny bite sized pieces. Some people use cheerios, cheese, meats, small bits of hot dog, you just have to find what works for you.


----------

